# Free Download of CD of Mine



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just let me know what you think about it, .

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wnqzug285gmejdx/AAC6y1ysTHeWqzjYk-bv-Vv4a?dl=0


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice minimalistic pieces. My favorite is 'Spun', especially first 2 minutes. 
'Arra' reminds me of my 'Autumn' piece.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Very nice minimalistic pieces. My favorite is 'Spun', especially first 2 minutes.
> 'Arra' reminds me of my 'Autumn' piece.


thanks,   glad u like it!


----------

